# New Member, New Boat



## miztgrfan (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been lurking for a while but finally joined to show my new purchase. Now I'm just waiting for some warm weather, just got 8 inches of snow today. :x

Bought the boat about a month ago for fishing and rec boating. Its a 1752 Alweld with a 60/40 Johnson jet. Added a Lowrance Elite-5 sonar and still waiting to install a minn kota 42# trolling motor.


----------



## RivrLivn (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome from another Central Missourian!

Good Looking boat!!

Where you plan on running it? Osage, Gasconade?

I'm not knowledgeable on outboard jets, but lots of good info here from a great group.

Welcome again and enjoy the addiction :LOL2:


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 25, 2013)

That is a great looking boat.


----------



## miztgrfan (Mar 25, 2013)

RivrLivn said:


> Welcome from another Central Missourian!
> 
> Good Looking boat!!
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I've got her out a couple times near Mari-Osa but the weather has been crap, as I'm sure you know. I'm praying the weather holds for this weekend, finally mid 60's!


----------



## semojetman (Mar 25, 2013)

Good looking boat.

Allweld makes a good boat.


----------

